# upside down baby ):



## etcetera

I was fairly discouraged yesterday at my appt.

They did an ultrasound, and the lady told me she might would be able to tell the sex, so she showed me all the limbs and the face but the baby was upside down. It was pure standing on its head and she said she couldn't tell the sex because the baby was in a bad position. Every ultrasound i've had the baby has been standing on its head, and i'm afraid that when I go back for my gender scan on the 19th it will still be that way.

What did your ultrasounds look like?


----------



## Momof2kiddos

a good idea would be to drink some orange juice before your scan. the vitamin C will make the baby a bit more active.


----------



## MissRhead

at my last scan baby was head down, but we still got a look at his 'boy parts' :lol: i was told to go away and drink some fizzy drink and get something really sugary to eat and have a walk to get baby to move into another possition xx


----------



## Jas029

I really have no experience with upside down babies! My L/O has been head up for every ultrasound. But boy we got a look at those parts and it was for sure a boy!
I recommend drinking lots before going in. Just not to much! You don't want to feel like you're going to pee your pants when shes pushing on your bladder with that thing!

Hope you find out your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

drink something fizzy or have something sugary like chocolate before your scan, worked for me


----------



## x-dannielle

Have something really sugary! get that bubba moving :) x


----------



## Lara310809

I've only had my 12 week, which is featured (very small) in my avatar. I don't want to know the sex of my baby before the birth, so I will never be in your position, but I've been telling people who weren't able ot find out the sex at their scan to think of it like your baby _wanting _to keep it a surprise for you. 

I don't know if this will help you, but remember that finding out the sex of the baby is a very recent thing. My parents were never able to find out the sex before we were born, and there are still plenty of people waiting for the birth to find out.


----------



## heather118

Im LO was breech from very early in my pregnancy, and she didnt turn around. I had to have a c-section. Im only 5ft 3 and i dont think she had enough room to turn around.


----------



## heather118

Oops i forgot to add they had trouble telling me her sex aswell


----------



## AP

I was so disheartened when they said they couldnt see the sex. I tried fizzy juice, chocolate, everything. I ended up booking a gender scan in the end at babybond.


----------



## tasha41

:) Elyse was a pain in my butt too for my ultrasounds, always had her knees folded up underneath her, I didn't find out the sex until 25 weeks at a 3D/4D ultrasound we had done- only cost us $128 I believe


----------

